# Learn about IBM's Lotus Notes, participate and win exciting prizes in devworx SAVVY contest



## Prabal Pratap (Sep 17, 2012)

devworx brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take devworx Savvy Contest by completing following steps and win exciting prizes like* 
Reliance 3G Tab V9A, Micromax Superfone Punk A44, Philips GoGear Mix MP3 Player, Philips SHS 390, Smiledrive Wristband Pen Drive, Digit T-Shirts* and many more.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Oct 26, 2012)

Pulkit Goel from Noida is the grand prize winner of devworx Savvy contest and he has won a Reliance 3G Tab V9A. Lets congratulate Pulkit and other winners at-*dvwx.in/QHQY5P. If you have missed the chance, participate in Tarkik Hunt contest and win Samsung Galaxy SIII and other cool gadgets. Register now-*dvwx.in/tarkikhunt. Share with your friends if you have already participated....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2012)

Notes Notes is a good email client. Been using it for a month at my new employer. Heard its used widely at every major organization.

Well, I do remember participating in this contest. Pity I didn't win! 
But congratulations to the winners.


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

